# first attempt with IVF



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am having IVF and I'm on day 11 of  injecting the Suprecur. I am not a needle fan so my partner does it for me and he is very supportive. I just wanted to know if anyone else is having these injections and if so are they getting side effects? I appear to be a bit clumsy and light headed.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Lucy35!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Good luck with your treatment! I hope the pee stick gives you wonderful news soon!!! I was the same as you, I used to lie on the sofa watching tv while my DH injected me, I hate needles! Different people have different side effects, some people don´t feel any effect and wonder whether they are actually working (which they are), some people are like me and are a bunch of raging hormones! My husband used to say "and I love you too, dear" quite a lot to defuse the situation!! So it very much depends on the individual, and it can differ from cycle to cycle.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!               

Sue


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Sue, 

I will look at those links now. It's nice to find others going through the process who can relate to me.
I am trying to stay grounded but hopeful


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Lucy, I'm  on day 9 of DR buserelin, and yes I have become soooo clumsy and doing things like putting olive oil in the fridge! Had a few dull headaches and light headed but find drinking lots of water helps! It is my first time too and trying to remain positive. It is all very exciting! When are you planning to start stimms?


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi foxglove, wow we are very close with our treatment. I started my injections on day 21 of my cycle and have to wait for a bleed before I start stimms, as soon as I get it I have to ring my clinic and let them know. Glad am not the only clutz  I keep dropping things and smashing stuff. I get the dull headaches too but I am rubbish at keeping my fluids up so will try and drink more. I do shift work and so my beloved has to come to work to jab me in my bosses office if I'm working late. But hopefully it will all be worth the drama


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Lucy, yes we are very close! I have to wait for my bleed too before phoning! I am taking norethisterone for a couple of more days so unlikely to get my AF until early next week. I can't wait! I take my hat off to you for getting the injections done whilst doing shift work, I am very lucky as I am a teacher and off on hols at the mo. Is great although I think that doesn't help with my impatientness!I am not good  at the whole drinking thing normally and I do think my body has gone into shock with the amount I am trying to drink! Where are you having your treatment?


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am having treatment at Bourn and have found the staff there very friendly and supportive. Yes working is a good distraction but I have to resist picking up extra shifts as don't want to exhaust myself. I work with a great team of people who are all very supportive. I want the days to fly and the last phase to happen now lol I keep pre apologising to my beloved in advance incase the hormones turn my temper. It must be nice to have that holiday time to do this as the less stress you have the better. Where are you having your treatment?


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Lucy, I'm having treatment through the Lister, all very happy with it so far. I know what you mean about wanting to get to the last stage now, it seems like a waiting game doesn't it? I have apologised too to dh for any mood swings, think I had the odd moment at the weekend! But he is very supportive thankfully


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi foxglove, we are both lucky to have such supportive men by our sides. I have been fortunate to become an Auntie three times and my beloved and I both love love love spending time with our niece and nephews. But we now want our own children. We have friends and family who are all expecting more babies and we watch their bumps grow with excitement, a little bit of envy and the realisation of just how truly blessed they all are. I woke up this morning and could feel the grrr inside me. My friend told me to get a hobby as an attempt to focus my attention away from my grr so I am attempting to crochet and I must say it does relax me and help the time pass.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Lucy, I did a lot of cross stitching during my treatment, trying to keep my mind on other things, so I know things like that helps!

Sue


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Sue,
That's good to know it works and I'm on the right track. May have to have a go at cross stitch too. Anything is worth a try I say


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am not saying there is a direct connection between cross stitch and successful treatment!!!  

The most important thing is not to stress (and I know how hard it is!).  During my first IUI I thought about things too much and ended up having a panic attack at work, something I hadn´t had before or since.  For subsequent treatments I tried to keep busy, keep my mind on other things.  Some of the other things I did were reading, study, watched films (funny, light hearted ones are best, not the hide behind the sofa ones, those aren´t good for stress levels!   ), played computer games, even tried and failed to learn the piano, anything to take my mind off what was going on inside.  

               

Sue


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Haha if only it was as simple as completing a cross stitch!

What you say about keeping busy is a good idea though. I think way to much on it so making distractions is a good thing. I play the guitar and my beloved plays the piano so at the minute we are learning some new tunes together and that's nice to do. I like to walk my dogs I find it relaxing and also it's gentle exercise. I am reading game of thrones at the min there are quite a few books to the story to get through, so should keep me going. I keep sweating at the min and feeling flushed, the weather is not helping I think.


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Books is definitely a good way forward, I have just had three arrived from Amazon to keep me busy. Walking dogs too, I haven't got any but my mum as two so I often find myself walking them! Not drunk much today, and suffering a little now! Hopefully the nights will be getting cooler soon!


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hope your feeling better foxglove. I hate this heat but do have air conditioning in bedroom, it's mainly for my beloved as the heat effects him greatly with his heart condition. But still with the air con I get the sweats  
I had a day off today so spent it resting as up at 5am for work tomorrow. I hope the weather is cooler by then. For some reason I don't feel the needle when injected on the right side, but it hurts really badly when injected on my left?


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Lucy, how are the sweats? I'm feeling much better today - been pretty busy so that helps. Did get a little worried last night with the possibility of OHSS when it comes to stimming - my amh is 69.7 and I read somewhere that it is better to be on short protocol than long (which is what we are on). I guess they know best anyway being the experts - looking up things on the internet is never a good thing! I did email my nurse and she said she would pass on my concerns about OHSS to the consultant but said that I will be carefully monitored to avoid it! I think I just had a slight panic! I vary which thigh I go into and it is different every time, sometimes I bruise, sometimes bleed and sometimes nothing! Maybe by the end of all the injections I'll work it out! Your beloved is very good to do your injections!   Have you starteed your crochet? I am looking forward to getting into my new books although have to go into school next week to sort out my new classroom for next year, that'll keep me busy. x


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello foxglove OHSS is something that makes me nervous and I am awful for looking up symptoms. I finished work at 3pm and went for a routine eye test at tesco. I was there until 17:35 because they found the vessels at the back of my eye to be swollen. Now I have to go to the hospital in the morning for tests and I feel panicked. My sister is an eye nurse so I have left her a message to call me so I can pick her brain as to what it could be. I am trying to stay calm but its a loosing battle. Bourn said the whole process from start of treatment to taking a pregnancy tests takes between 6 to 8 weeks  that's not a lot of our lifetime to be taken up for what could ultimately change our lives forever , it's incredible really. I have started my crochet I am making (trying) a pair of booties for my sister inlaw she is expecting her second and has an 18 month old baby girl also. Ooh setting up your classroom will be good and a great time consumer


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Lucy, I'm sure your eye will be fine and they are just being extra cautious, don't go looking it up on the net though. Great to get your sister to cal you and hopefully you can put your mind to rest a little. Well don for starting the crochet, I'm impressed. I have been told 6 - 8 weeks too - as long as it goes well I don't mind how long! Stopped the norethisterone today so hopefully my AF will come in a few days and can move on, you are the same aren't you?


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi foxglove I spoke to my sister and she calmed me down alot. The hospital will dilate my eye tomorrow by putting dye in it. I will have to wear shades for a few hours after as my eyes will be hypersensitive to light. So I called my work to take the day off. I am taking Suprecur Buserelin injections and was awaiting a bleed which I just got!  never been so happy to get one. Now I have to let Bourn know and the next phase will start, which is stims. I had a blood test at start of treatment but my results had not come back by the time I went for my induction to inject. But staff said by the time I have my bleed the results will be back and ready. I have never wanted 6 to 8 weeks to pass so quickly


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Good luck today lucy!x


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Foxglove x  I went this morning and spent an hour and a half having tests on my eyes. By the end of it I could not see properly and have spent the rest of the day in the dark. My pupils are starting to close again and at last I can look at things. I have to go back in nine months as the doctors can't decide for sure the reason why I have inflamed blood vessels at the back of my eye. I now have to wear glasses all the time but I don't mind as I was so worried what was going to be found. Having to wear glasses is trivial to what I could of been told so am all good. Bourn rang me and I am to stay on my injections till Monday then they are ringing me Monday morning to go through what dose I should take for stims. I can't wait for Monday! How are you today? Are you reading much?


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Great news on the eye, at least you can refocus your energies now. Great too about being able to start stims next week. I'm hoping I'll get my af this weekend and then start next week too   Not read anything yet been busy catching up with school friends today and bit of a headache this afternoon. Off to the coast tonight to the inlaws but taking my book so maybe able to start at last! Have a fab weekend and catch up on Monday x


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Good luck this weekend I hope you get your af. The coast sounds nice have fun and speak Monday x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Lucy, hope you had a good weekend! AF came this morning, its obviously trying to keep up with you   Off to see consultant later to discuss next steps etc... Fingers crossed can soon start stims! How are you? Havr you started stimming? What drugs have they put you on? I think I will be on menopur if all goes well. Not sure if they need to do bloods and scan before I can start, I guess will find out later!


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Foxglove, yay am so pleased for you  your not that far behind me fingers and toes crossed for both of us x
I had a lovely weekend and went to a friends wedding, the weather stayed nice for it and it kept my mind occupide.
I spoke to the nurse about an hour ago and I start stims on Thursday, I am having Gonal-f 112.5 dose and reducing my other down to 0.2 Then on the 7th of August I have a scan sooo excited  I hope all goes smoothly for you I am sending lots of positive thoughts your way! Did you have a nuce time at the coast? x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Lucy, I love weddings, and a perfect way to take your mind off things. The coast was great, love the fresh air there and always good to get away. Had a scan tonight and blood test. Scan good, lining still not thin enough but he didn't seem worried. Get the results of blood tomorrow. If all ok start with the menopor when I pick up it up on Wednesday, we really we be very similar timings! I think I am starting on a low dose because of the concern of OHSS. I have to reduce the buserelin too!! Fingers crossed for us both, very exciting but apprehensive at the same time. They told me to carry on drinking lots of water and my friend said lots of protein too! I don't think I have ever eaten this healthy! I would love a cup a of tea or glass of wine but I guess its all in a good cause   How's the crochet? I'm into my book now, a bit of a chick's read but I am enjoying it! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way too x


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh that is such good news Foxglove I am thrilled for you  I have been on a high protein low carb diet since I started. I also keep off caffeen and alcohol. At the wedding I was sipping water lol but my friends knew why. I was told no pasta and no white rice or white bread. Dark green vegetables are great for us and I take a basic folic acid tablet every day. I was taking pre pregnancy care tablets but Bourn said there is no evidence that these tablets do anything and a basic folic acid tablet is better. I have made booties for my sister inlaw they look cute. I am thinking of making her a baby blanket but will wait for my glasses to arrive as my eye hurts. Not sure if its possible to put pics up on here I will see if I can so you can see the booties. I am at work this afternoon and my shift does not finish until 2:30pm tomorrow  I know what you mean about excited but apprehensive I feel the same it's like I can't wait to start the next phase yet I am so nervous for possible side effects, pain and of course the fear that I may go through all this and not get the outcome I so desperately want. I try not to think on it too much but the niggle is always there in the background. We have to stay as positive as we can and I hope for us both we get through this and have happy endings x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Lucy how are you? How was your long shift? All good here, had the blood tests back and all good to start stimms tomorrow! So we are going to be snap   Had a bit of a headache yesterday and today but been doing my classroom so thing been rushing around too much! Chill out day tomorrow I think. The booties sound very cute and I'm very impressed! Got to dash I'm afraid, got to cook the dinner! Hope you are well and sending positive thoughts your way x


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi foxglove  wow that's fantastic news! To think we are starting Stimms at the same time. I was ready to come home this morning but stuck it out till 2:30. My head has been banging so spent a good few hours just resting on the sofa this afternoon. I have a day off on Saturday and will spend it relaxing though going for lunch with my mother in-law and sister in-law which should be nice. Felt a bit ill today but think that's because I worked to much. I have it planned to take some annual leave for when they inseminate as I want to be as relaxed as possible. Have you a date for you're first scan yet? Mine is on the 7th of August. The profile picture is the booties I have made. Have a nice day relaxing tomorrow and keep me posted as I will you. Sending lots of positive thoughts you're way x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I love the booties, v v cute   Not sure when first scan will be. I am seeing my consultant tomorrow to go through the drugs and will find out then, I have a feeling will be on Monday. They are starting me on a low dose as they want to avoid me overstimulating and have to monitor  me carefully. Definitely a good idea to take annual leave for the transfer, I hear it is good to be able to take it easy. From what I gather I think the headaches go away once you start stimming, fingers crossed eh! Have you had hot flushes? I have the last couple of nights, I was warned I may. I now sympathise with anyone going through the menopause! Hope your headache has gone. Have an early night and def keep posted. x


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes I get hot flushes but in the day sometimes too, that's great about the headaches I won't miss them. I am off to Bedfordshire now for a good nights sleep and fingers crossed not to many night sweats. Good luck tomorrow I hope all goes well and smoothly for you. Night night x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Lucy how are you feeling? Did you start stimms yesterday? How was it? I started last night when I went to see consultant. I have to say headache not gone yet but I didn't sleep well as soooooooo hot! Just got up and taken dh to the races - he goes every year on a lads day, so all quiet for me today here. Think I will adopt my parents dogs for the day and take them for a walk. I'm back on Saturday morning for a blood test then another bllod test and scan on Monday. It all starts moving on quite quickly now I think. How long do Bourn think that you will have to be on stimms for? Stocked up on fruit and veg and protein, its not cheap this eating healthy lark!! x


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi foxglove yes I did start my Stimms and had my second dose today. My beloved bruised me yesterday so I tried to inject myself today but could not do it  I hope your DH is Lucky on the horses, mine is away tomorrow he is travelling up north to Liverpool to see LFC play at Anfield. He is a big Football fan. I plan to go to bed early tonight as I also did not sleep well last night as it was roasting! I hope to get a good nights sleep tonight. My Beloved says my face is constantly red at the min. I am expecting to harvest by the 12th but will know better by the 7th when I have my scan. They are doing a good job looking after you and fingers crossed your next appointment will go smoothly for you. Keep me posted and keep eating those greens and protein x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Have a fab day today lucy with in laws etc.... hope the sun is shining there, it's out here   My stimms last night was a nightmare , couldn't break the bottle then got an air bubble I couldn't get out, I ended up injecting it as got so frustrated then worried myself about injecting air! Must try harder tonight! Just been for blood test and consultant phoning me later to tell me what dose to do tonight and tomorrow and then scan on Monday! Exciting! DH did ok at the races although my choices all came in last! Off to see my brother and niece in a bit bit which will be nice, she is nearly 3 so pretty cute! 
Good luck with your stimms tonight - you having to do yourself? I have my fingers crossed for you. I think next week is going to be busy for us both, positive thoughts abundant! It would be finny if we had our EC the same day too, I think I am hoping for the 12th too   Off to drink some more water, not that I am thirsty!!! Chat soon x


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Have fun with your niece today foxglove!I will also see my niece as my sister inlaw is joining us for lunch and bringing her too she will be two years old in November and is beautiful. Try not to worry about the air bubble your not injecting into a vein so it's not going directly into the blood stream so should be ok. I have an air bubble sat in mine it won't go away and floats round the base. No doubt it will end up injected in me. That would be so mad if we end up on the same dates  The sun is beaming here also and I am lazily getting ready for today. My mother inlaw is going to inject me she is used to injecting as did alot for my beloved during his childhood treatments at great ormand street hospital so I am confident she will be fine doing it. I have a new bruse on my right side now from last nights injections I am gonna run out of places to inject soon if he keeps brusing me lol have a lovely day x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Lucy how are you today> Did your mother in law do the injection ok. Mine was a bit better.... got rid of most of the air I think....took about half an hour though! Will def be an expert and doing them by the end. I'm sure you'll soon be getting over your fear of needles soon too. How did your dh enjoy football yesterday and did you have a nice day. Had a lovely relaxing one here although still battling on with the headaches! I think I will drown myself if I drink anymore water!! You exciting about your scan this week? I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies! Perhaps it would be a good idea if you joined one of the Cycle Buddies threads CLICK HERE. There you can chat to a lot more people going through exactly the same thing.

Good luck with treatment!!            

Sue ^ hugme^


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi foxglove glad you got your air bubble problem sorted I am very excited for scan day. I feel a bit rough tonight been at work and had a lot of hot flushes. My DH had a fantastic time I think it did him good to just be out with his brother and father. My mother in law did such a good job it did not hurt at all. I can now look at the needle once in but not going in so improved a little. I am in work tomorrow but then off for two days and soooo looking forward to it. I have done some more crochet and made a baby cardigan. I want to have a collection of things for when my sister in law has her baby shower. How is your reading going? Are you still prepping the classroom? I send you positive thoughts every day that all goes well, keep me posted on your news x


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi sue 

Thanks for the info I did ask to join a thread on the cycle buddies when I first found this site but I have never heard bk 
I will look again tho.

Thanks again


----------



## Shell78 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi ladies, I've been reading your thread and am pretty much at the same time as you two. Hope you dont mind me butting in. I'm on my 3rd day of merional and got a scan and bloods on the 7th. I'm having trouble with this injection as them dam air bubbles!! I seem to bruise and tender with these. 
I'm new to this site and still not 100% on how it all works? So as you two are at the same stage I thought id reply as it would be really nice to chat with others going through it. 
Hope you have had a nice weekend. I can't sleep tonight to hot. Not use to these rushes of heat.lol
Shell.xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Lucy35 said:


> Hi sue
> 
> Thanks for the info I did ask to join a thread on the cycle buddies when I first found this site but I have never heard bk
> I will look again tho.
> ...


Hi Lucy (and everyone else!)

You don't need to ask to join a CB thread, you just start chatting on it and join in!

We don´t usually have chat threads on the intros section, once a mod (in this instance, me!) has left links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make lot of new friends in similar situations to yourselves.

Sue


----------



## Lucy35 (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh ok sorry


----------

